# Rigging 1800 fisherman



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

glockman55 said:


> 18 rod holders on an 18' boat, sounds about right to me. Nice set up.:lol: Where's the best place to buy them? I've gotta get some.


 I miss counted ,20. You can never have enough.


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

Actually its 22 rod holders plus 8 storage holders in front. I have 7 Berts down each side for 14 total plus 2 on each rigger equals 8.....22 total add the 8 storage in the front and thats 30. The 8 rod storage in the front in the best thing I ever spent $45 on. Its really great to keep rods handy but out of the way.

Dave


----------

